# MINSK | Residential district "Rzhavets" | U/C



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Residential district "Rzhavets"*










This district are separated on 3 parts, which have own investor or construction firm.
The first part is being built up by Russian investors, the second - by Chinese investor and the third part is being built up by Belarussian companies.

*The first part*

As it's known, the first part includes Hotel&Residential building (145m), Hotel "Slavianka" and three residential buildings.





































*The secong part*

Residential complex in Chinese style.























































*The third part *

Residential buildings with offices.

It will be built by Belarussian&Russian firms.



















Residential buildings which is being built by Belarussian company.


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*08.02.2011*










*26.04.2011*










*29.07.2011*










*17.08.2011*










*07.10.2011*










*11.11.2011*










*08.01.2012*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*December 2011*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*08.01.2012*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*08.01.2012*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*08.01.2012*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Residential complex "Slavianskiy"*










*08.03.2012*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Hotel "Slavianka"*

*08.03.2012*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*08.03.2012*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*08.03.2012*


----------



## Korkh. (Dec 21, 2009)

*07.04.12 by YourMaj3sty*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

* April 25th, 2012*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*May 24th, 2012*










Photo by *potema*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

by []_Stiv http://realt.onliner.by/2012/06/19/kran-9


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

Photos by *YourMaj3sty*


----------



## dexter2 (Apr 5, 2009)

My god, I cannot belive how urban planning in eastern cities is poor. This is like taken straight from the 70'... Cult of a car and typical modernist 'fukc you' to the space.
My condolences to you guys...


----------



## Barto_S (Mar 27, 2006)

these buildings are awful! 

I wonder where they learn Belarusian architects. Looks like poor Polish architecture from 80s and early 90s.


----------



## k% (May 23, 2007)

w t f ?

Communism is back or what ?


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*September 5th, 2012*
Photos by *YourMaj3sty*


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

* November 22nd, 2012*

Photos by last-lex


----------

